# Where's the ball??? (pic heavy)



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza is becoming a real retriever, always on the lookout for the ball...










Where is it, where is it?










Got it!










Tess wants to join in...










But guess who's got it?










A few pictures playing in the garden:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She's soooo cute!!! Looks like Tess is enjoying her little sister....that's so nice to see!!!

You have a very large garden!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They are the cutest pics ever! You have got 2 gorgeous goldens who look like the best of friends already  I bet it's so much fun with them!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great photos!!! She is so adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picutres of your beautiful girls. Liza is just precious.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

They are both so gorgeous!!! Loved seeing the pics! Makes me want a puppy.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Love the photos. Your girls are beautiful. Thanks for sharing. It would be hard to pick a favorite photo but I laughed out loud when I saw the one of Liza sprawled out over Tess. I also really loved the facial expression on Liza in the first photo. They are all great.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved the pictures. Looks like your two have a great time together.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I had never thought they would bond so quickly. At the moment they are lying at my feet (Tess is on my feet..) and Liza is playing between Tess's legs...she is doing very well.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your girls are so beautiful. Thanks for sharing their photos with us.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh, how absolutely adorable! Love the one where Liza is stretched out over Tess reaching for the ball.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Great Pictures of the dogs. I remember puppy fur at that stage.


Mike


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

How cute, looks like they are having so much fun together....


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am in love with the photo of Liza lying on top of Tess.. too adorable!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

What an adorable puppy. We have that same toy and Bentley loves it!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

They are adorable together!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute, cute pictures. What a great pair...I think I could just watch them all day!

Pete


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome pictures! I'm sure it's a lot of fun watching the two of them interact and play together.

Your girls are beautiful


----------

